# Solved: Sims 3 error message



## policeinabottle (Aug 2, 2009)

I recently installed the Sims 3, and all appeared to be fine. However, when i click on the shortcut icon, this error message pops up:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Sims3Launcher.exe - Application Error [x]

{x} The instruction at "0x7c918fea" referenced memory at 0x00000010". The memory could not be "written".

Click on OK to terminate the program
Click on CANCEL to debug the program

[ OK ] [ Cancel ]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

No matter which one I click, nothing seems to happen.
My question is, how do I fix this error?


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Are you sure you meet the minimum system requirements for the game? Use http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest to find out... Post both minimum and recommended results...


----------



## policeinabottle (Aug 2, 2009)

I think the problem might be bigger than that. When trying to download/install the 'system requirements lab' test, an error message would flash quickly before switching to "now downloading", after which nothing happened.

After trying a few other things, I don't think I can install anything, including the new Adobe Flash Player.

I ran Malwarebytes', but it didn't catch anything but a Trojan.Vundo.


----------



## policeinabottle (Aug 2, 2009)

After doing some basic research, it would appear that the trojan.vundo (specifically infecting "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\MS Track System") is a big problem on many people's computers. A post on this website said that Combofix was the best tool to remove it. Where should I go from here?


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

I would go to the Security and HJT forum, Malware Removal etc part. They will take some time posting back, they really are busy. Post your thread, wait a day or two, if you don't get replies, Bump the thread, repeat... Let's hope it gets answered fast.. 
Fresh install of Windows would be the absolutely simplest option though..


----------



## policeinabottle (Aug 2, 2009)

How difficult will a fresh install of Windows be? More importantly, I suppose, are there any major risks?

Also, I am attaching a HJT log, in case that will help.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

I have no idea how to decipher the HJT logs... 
Looking fast thru it, I can only find C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll as something potentially harmful, along with several useless resource hog startup items. (Reader_sl, iTunesHelper, GoogleToolbarNotifier, AppleMobileDeviceService, etc... Won't list them all, my eyes are pretty strained (3:30 AM))
Anyways, fresh install of Windows basically deletes everything you have on your system drive. You must (should, at least) backup any important data you have on your hard drive before doing this. There are no real risks, as long as you have your system restore disks or the like handy.


----------



## policeinabottle (Aug 2, 2009)

At this point, a fresh install sounds like my best option. I'll go ahead and post the HJT log in the ''Security and HJT Forum''.

What are system restore disks?
Is the backing up of data done with an external device or internally?

Thank you so much for your help. This site seems to be extremely trustworthy and helpful.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

You can back up your data to any storage media that's not the system drive you're using. It can be an external hard drive, another internal hard drive, a crapload of CDs, DVDs, flash drives, whichever you get most conveniently and enough of.
System restore disks are disks that come with a factory-built computer and can be used to reinstall the original installation of windows onto the computer in case you ever need to do, like you.


----------



## policeinabottle (Aug 2, 2009)

After much looking into, it appears that the icon on my desktop for the Sims 3 actually links to something called "Sims3Launcher.exe". If it is in anyway similar to the Sims 2, the Sims 3 Launcher is a box that you click to start the game. Prett-y unnesseccary, so i re-routed the shortcut to the actual game file.

And it worked!
This was a big relief, essentially meaning I did not just blow 50 bucks.

Still, I can't install anything from online, so for now sites like Youtube are useless to me. I think I'll still do the fresh install of Windows.

QUESTION:
Besides documents and programs that I would like to keep for sentimental and entertainement value, is there anything else I need to back up?


----------



## kaiser03 (Aug 7, 2009)

try to reinstall it


----------



## kaiser03 (Aug 7, 2009)

After trying a few other things, I don't think I can install anything, including the new Adobe Flash Player.

Report Quote  Reply​


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Besides documents and programs, you don't really need to backup anything. For your convenience, you'll want to download drivers and other useful and necessary utilities for your hardware onto the same external media that the other backupped things are on.


----------



## policeinabottle (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry I haven't responded in a while, but I am now getting help removing the malware/viruses from my computer in that section of TechSupportGuy. Since a reinstallation is a last resort, I'm waiting to see if the issue can still be resolved. Thank you for advice so far!


----------



## policeinabottle (Aug 2, 2009)

the HJT forum has removed a few viruses, but in the end they sent me back here to fix the installing problems.

When I try to install Adobe Flash Player ActiveX Installer, I get the messsage, "failed to install", even after running the Adobe Flash Player Uninstaller and restarting.

I can, however, install the Adobe Flash Player Plugin Installer.

I'm also having troubles with quicktime.

I'm trying to save reintsalling Windows until the very last step possible.
Any ideas on what might be wrong?


----------



## policeinabottle (Aug 2, 2009)

I reinstalled itunes, and that solved the quicktime problem.
Still, what's with Adobe?


----------



## policeinabottle (Aug 2, 2009)

upon consideration, I think I'll mark this thread as solved, seeing as the sims 3 error message was fixed, and start a new thread with my other problems under a more appropriate name.
Thanks again for your help in every matter!


----------

